# new from chicago



## buckethead47 (Nov 14, 2011)

im 21 and just getting into snowboarding. I was given a used what looks like a 09 or 10 forum recon board. with probably same year burton custom bindings. i plan on going up to devils head this winter and start practicing. i started to read up on board set up, i have an 18 degree rear binding and 6 degree up front. i also have my bindings set up with some slight rear ofset. lets see how i do.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

welcome!!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome, and we'll probably see you at some of those same hills.


----------



## buckethead47 (Nov 14, 2011)

slyder said:


> Welcome, and we'll probably see you at some of those same hills.


I'm going to go to devils head in wisconsin in january. So look for the kid with a best up blue forum recon.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If you ever get to Alpine Valley in East Troy just over the boarder send me a PM. I ride their regularly.


----------

